# Rear Slide Out



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

For years, in our pop-up, we were always worried when we saw rain clouds on the day we were leaving. The thought of wetness inside the trailer would cause us to pack up early. The 250RS that we purchased has a rear slide and was wondering what you do when your caught in the rain. I am sure when the slider gets pushed in, it would be wet.

Has this been an issue with anyone?

Rick


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Never was an issue when we had our 26RS.

Some Outbackers have noted a small amount of water in the trailer at times, but most just squeegie (spelling?) off the top before pushing it in. I'm sure some others will chime in with their experiences.

Mark


----------



## dgilmore12 (Mar 31, 2008)

We have never had a problem. The weatherstrip pushes the water off as it goes in.


----------



## Rollrs45 (May 7, 2007)

That concern was one of the reasons I installed Max Air vents on my OB. I know the rubber seals on the outside will keep the majority of the water from coming in however, you will inevitably have a small amount of moisture inside the TT whenever you push the slide in. I keep my vents open when the TT is parked and I've never had a problem. If the rain clouds come............ keep on camping!

Mike


----------



## kyoutback (Jul 12, 2004)

It NEVER rains when you're camping in an Outback!







Seriously though, the rubber seals clear most water when you slide it in.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Rollrs45 said:


> That concern was one of the reasons I installed *Max Air vents* on my OB. I know the rubber seals on the outside will keep the majority of the water from coming in however, you will inevitably have a small amount of moisture inside the TT whenever you push the slide in. I keep my vents open when the TT is parked and I've never had a problem. If the rain clouds come............ keep on camping!
> 
> Mike


To install these vents, did you have to climb on top of the TT? or can you do it all from inside? (I would think that you would have to seal them on the top?) Can you provide any pics or a link with more info on these? I am quite interested as the last thing I want is dampness and stuff growing in the TT.


----------



## campfirenut (Aug 9, 2006)

I keep a light weight 4' aluminum ladder in trailer. I brush off any leaves etc. then I use a towel to get majority of the water off. Never had a problem with water inside.

Bob


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Similar to Bob, I carry a 4-foot ladder and a couple of long handle squeegees (sp?) to clear off the tops of the slides before retracting them. One wide tool for the rear slide, and a narrow one for the side slide. My concern is more about leaves and twigs that might damage the gasket seals, but they dry the roof pretty well in the process.

The Max-Aire vents are installed from the outside. You do need to be very careful up on the roof, but the installation itself is very quick and simple. The first one took me about 15 minutes, the third less than five minutes.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Rollrs45 (May 7, 2007)

I don't have any pics of my vent covers but I' sure someone on here does. You can purchase them at just about any RV shop for around 30 bucks (if I remember correctly). Like PDX Doug said, they're pretty easy to install. If you're worried about your roof just lay a sheet of plywood on the roof and climb on it while your working. It helps to distribute your weight more evenly. I wouldn't get up there and tap dance or anything, but it shouldn't hurt for you to lay on it for a brief time.

The reverse side is to have your dealer install them. The labor charge shouldn't be that bad. Hope all this helps!

Mike


----------



## KosinTrouble (Jul 18, 2005)

Stay camping until the sun comes out and drys everything off!!!!!

If that isnt an option just slide the slide in, the seal squeegies most of the water off. I do not have max flow vents so when I do get home, I always take the rear slide out till I have a nice day and then any moisture that is left or happens to be there drys off. I have found a few drops in the trailer when we had to pack up and it was raining pretty hard but certainly nothing that would have me worried.

Kos


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Thanks everyone for your input..It was greatly appreciated!!


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

We just dry it with towels as it slides in, even the top, I can reach it in the 5th wheel and really the rubber takes off most of the water.


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

We packed up in the VERY big rain and
I was very worried about water on the slide. It was still 
raining but we did try and whipe it off as we were sliding
it in. I put down a big blanket on the couch where the slide comes in.
When we got home I took a look and there were only a few big
drops on the blanket. It looked at though it started out as
a small drop and just wicked out to a bigger circle.









Don't worry at all, enjoy your wonderful Outback!
MaeJae (former pop-upper too)


----------



## ALASKA PFLOCK (Jun 24, 2007)

Rick- Don't worry, the rubber will squegee it off. Just be sure to check for leaves and branches before a sliding in.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

The seal will squeegee it off. If we park under trees for an extended period, like the others have said, I take our broom and sweep off the top of the slide before we push it in. Our "broom" has a squeege on the flip side of the broom part. I use that to get water or other stuff off if I feel the need.

-CC


----------



## LA Plouff (Mar 15, 2008)

rdvholtwood said:


> For years, in our pop-up, we were always worried when we saw rain clouds on the day we were leaving. The thought of wetness inside the trailer would cause us to pack up early. The 250RS that we purchased has a rear slide and was wondering what you do when your caught in the rain. I am sure when the slider gets pushed in, it would be wet.
> 
> Has this been an issue with anyone?
> 
> Rick


Hmm, we live in WA State. Would we buy an Outback with the extended bed if it did have problems? Haven't had any problems yet. Just keep the outer rubber squeegees gasket things clean and siliconed. Once in a while, wipe them with rubbing alcohol just like your wiper blades when they get hard. Little trick my dad taught me when I was a kid.

Len


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

campfirenut said:


> I keep a light weight 4' aluminum ladder in trailer. I brush off any leaves etc. then I use a towel to get majority of the water off. Never had a problem with water inside.
> 
> Bob


X2. I don't have a rear slide, but I do have the super-slide on the side, so water, leaves, and sticks are a concern for me, as well. For water, we just slide it in and use paper towels to mop up any residual water from the inside. It's an easy job. And because I keep the Max-Air vents open year-round, the moisture does not build up and become a problem when the Outback is being stored.

I thought about a slide awning, but they are very pricey and come with their own set of problems, too. So I bought this Folding Extension Ladder at Lowe's. It folds and collapses to about one foot high by four feet long. It fits nicely in the storage compartment or in the back of the truck.

I can stand on my truck tailgate and look on top of the slide. If there is nothing there, no worries. But if I need to remove debris before sliding it in, I can easily unfold and extend the ladder to get up there. It is also plenty tall enough to use for inspecting and/or climbing up on the roof (extends fully to 14'). I found it on sale for $79. A lot less than the $500+ Camping World wants for a slide awning! And more useful, too!

Mike


----------



## ranier1315 (Jan 4, 2008)

Don't know why, but I just had a problem with mine today. The camper has been set up in the yard getting ready for this weekend, and if there is one thing for sure its that it will rain at least one day of any trip we plan. This time the rain came in today. When I slid my bed room in water came in and dripped all over my table and seats. The squeegees look good but somehow the water got past them. I guess I'll have to start using a squeegee on a pole before I close my slide.


----------



## ranier1315 (Jan 4, 2008)

Don't know why, but I just had a problem with mine today. The camper has been set up in the yard getting ready for this weekend, and if there is one thing for sure its that it will rain at least one day of any trip we plan. This time the rain came in today. When I slid my bed room in water came in and dripped all over my table and seats. The squeegees look good but somehow the water got past them. I guess I'll have to start using a squeegee on a pole before I close my slide.


----------

